#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How can we build a business through social media?

## Bhavya

Social media can help us to create a community of fans and customers who love our brand. I would like to know how can we build a business by using social media as the primary marketing tool. If you guys know any tips and tricks please let me know in the comments.

----------

